# Myrtle Beach Campground Poll . . .



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*Myrtle Beach*​
*Where do you prefer to camp at Myrtle Beach ??*

Lakewood Camping Resort16.67%Ocean Lakes Family Campground320.00%Pirateland Family Camping Resort320.00%Myrtle Beach Travel Park533.33%Willow Tree Resort213.33%Myrtle Beach KOA16.67%


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We will be heading to Myrtle Beach August 21-30. We have narrowed down our campground search to 2 of the 6 campgrounds listed. Just wondering if I could get your feedback on where you prefer to camp and why.

Thanks!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Lakewood....less golf carts

The only big difference between Lakewood and Ocean Lakes that I found cool was Ocean Lakes bathrooms and showers were air conditioned.

Ocean Lakes are also pull thrus and Lakewoods sites are back ins.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Not sure if the camp ground is one of your options but we stayed at the KOA right in MB.

The reason we stayed there was that it was right in town, the least crowded, and easy walking distance to the beach and other amusements (only a block or two away if I remember right). Another reason we picked it was that we are older (not old just have grown kids) and trusted KOAs. Not that there is anything wrong with the other camp grounds but we picked the KOA on their reputation having never been to MB before and we were traveling too far to stay for too long of a period to end up in a "wish we were somewhere else" camp ground.

I can say that once we were there we did check out two other camp grounds that were close by (can't remember their names as we are older but not old) and when we did it was right after a significant rain (which occurred a lot in the evenings while we were there). It made us REAL happy we were at the KOA simply because the grounds were too far out of town for our liking and once you got past the pretty front gates it got a little too cramped for us. Additionally there was some significant flooding in a number of areas of the camp ground. When I say significant I really mean significant to the point that some TTs had their first and second steps buried under water and worse yet there were tent campers that were just flat under water. Felt really bad for them. Please realize I'm not saying it was the entire grounds but is was some significant parts of the grounds.

Now believe me when I say I'm not dis-ing any of the camp grounds, I'm just saying that I think the one with the least surprises and the best accommodations was the KOA............ but then again we are older (not old) and our sense of adventure has matured a bit.

Regardless, we loved MB and wish we lived closer as the one time we went wasn't near enough. Enjoy your stay, I know you will.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Ill have to check out the KOA... Didnt loo at that one. We do like the others since they are right on the beach. The kids will like that too.


----------



## beek15853 (Aug 12, 2008)

We stayed at Myrtle Beach State Park over Memorial Day and it was great. We stayed for 7 days for $25 a night for full hookups. The campground is right on the beach. They don't have a pool or other things like that, but they do have plenty of FREE programs for the kids. It is very shaded, and was very quiet, even for a Holiday weekend. Book early as I was told that they fill up fast.


----------



## Outback Wannabe (Dec 18, 2004)

I picked MBTP because I prefer the North end of MB to the South end. No particular reason just do. We stayed at Apache CG just down the road from MBTP, but it is smaller and does not have all that MBTP has to offer. But we like it and camp there when we get to go. Saw about five Outbacks while we were there June 27th thru June 30th at Apache. Did not see anyone around them while we were passing by so did not get to ask if they were members of this site.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Only 4 people have camped at Myrtle Beach??


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

We were in the Myrtle Beach area this past February and stayed at the Willow Tree Resort just outside of North Myrtle Beach.

I cannot comment on the 4 locations that you posted in the poll, however I can tell you that the Willow Tree Resort is well worth the money. We will definately be going there again.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Ill have to look in to the Willow Tree Resort.

I Added Willow Tree and the KPA to the Poll


----------



## TNOutbacker (Apr 23, 2005)

Ocean Lakes was a nice campground but all of the golf carts are a hazard. The last time we went it was late June and it wasn't exactly kid friendly after dark.


----------



## where'smycoffee (Jan 28, 2007)

Sayonara,

I can't offer anything on all of the CG's you listed, but my family and I stayed at Myrtle Beach travel park and had a good time there. We would definitely consider going back there again. They have an indoor and outdoor pool and have a huge beach area. The facilities were nice and clean. If I remember correctly the roads aren't paved so they are a little bumpy but not bad. The only other thing that was a slight negative was the fact that they don't have fire rings for camp fires, but they're ok if you have a fire so you can bring your own. The sites are a little tight but I believe that to be the case at all of the beach campgrounds and I believe the crowd is a little older at MBTP compared to the others. FWITW


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. We are leaning towards Pirateland right now.


----------



## MiamiFamily4 (Sep 3, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Thanks for the feedback. We are leaning towards Pirateland right now.


We where actually there from June 27th - July 3rd. We had site 606, first row near the beach. A few CONs I have about the park is that it does not have enough trees or shady areas. Looks to much like a Mobile Home park than a campground. Also the place is just filled with Golf Carts, mostly driven by small kids. I must have seen at least 2 kids fall of the back of them and get hurt. Also think quite time should be dropped to 10pm not 11pm. Golf Cart Parade they do every night at 9pm gets pretty annoying after the 1st time around.

Access to beach was awesome though...did not have a golf cart, did not want to spend $60 a day. So biking back and forth to the pool was okay. Sites a preety large and most include a gazebo area with a picnic table.

If you plan to go to the beach more than the pool, I would recommend a sit VERY close to the beach, it's more expensinve but very worth it.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

MiamiFamily4 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. We are leaning towards Pirateland right now.


We where actually there from June 27th - July 3rd. We had site 606, first row near the beach. A few CONs I have about the park is that it does not have enough trees or shady areas. Looks to much like a Mobile Home park than a campground. Also the place is just filled with Golf Carts, mostly driven by small kids. I must have seen at least 2 kids fall of the back of them and get hurt. Also think quite time should be dropped to 10pm not 11pm. Golf Cart Parade they do every night at 9pm gets pretty annoying after the 1st time around.

Access to beach was awesome though...did not have a golf cart, did not want to spend $60 a day. So biking back and forth to the pool was okay. Sites a preety large and most include a gazebo area with a picnic table.

If you plan to go to the beach more than the pool, I would recommend a sit VERY close to the beach, it's more expensinve but very worth it.
[/quote]
Thanks for the feedback.
It was suggested to us to get one of the premium sites near the pool. Apparently it is more wooded there and with the little kids we wanted that. Plus being close to the pool/playground is nice. Walking is fine for us to the beach. Still thinking about bringing a golf cart though.


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

we go to MB every year for Easter break (except this one cuz we were in utah I think lol) but we have stayed at Ocean Lakes and Pirateland----none of the others, although have seen them and all look nice

However, for the price I think Pirateland has most to offer---we have gotten sites near the beach, some near the middle, one time rented at cottage/trailer there--which wasn't too bad, and near the pool----if you have younger kids, I would recommend the pool area as they are shaded and you have the lazy river and pool----pretty much can't go wrong with any one of them--you're in Myrtle Beach for crying out loud lol!!

Have fun, and don't try to get around outside of the campgroud too much, or have alooooooot of patience for traffic lol

enjoy your trip!!!


----------

